# Memory foam mattress??



## wattsy280 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi there! 

Was just wondering if anyone had used a memory foam mattress topper in their motorhome? Does it make a difference to lumpy cushions and how small does it fold up?

Thanks!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jun 25, 2012)

wattsy280 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Was just wondering if anyone had used a memory foam mattress topper in their motorhome? Does it make a difference to lumpy cushions and how small does it fold up?
> 
> Thanks!



I use a (single) memory foam mattress on top of my sunlounger bed in my Tranny van and it's really comfy and excellent insulation, well worth it, especially as they were half price at Poundstretcher a couple of weeks ago. I've trimmed it down a bit and made the zip up cover a bit smaller on the sewing machine which has reduced the bulk a little. I've never managed to get it quite small enough to fit back into the bag that it came in but to be honest, I haven't tried that hard and with more effort, I probably could. So the size that it is in the packaging when you buy it is the smallest you will probably ever manage to get it rolled up into. 

I either roll mine up for storage - if rolled as tightly as possible and tied round, I can get it to about the same circumference / diameter )?) as a sleeping bag in a stuff sack but longer. Alternatively I sometimes fold it into 2 length ways, cover with a rug and use as a cushion, slightly bigger than a pillow.


----------



## hdeagle (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi
Have just started using Rakself Duvalay. They are a mattress topper and duvet all in one cover which makes it like a sleeping bag but open down one side. They are normally singles but you can get a cover which allows you to put two together to make it a double. 
Have not used it on top of lumpy cushions only on a foam mattress, but it is certainly better than just the mattress on its own.
It's worth having a look at them, they are usually available at the main motorhome shows and I know that Brownhills keep them.
They roll up to about 18 inch diameter and they have elastic straps to keep them rolled up.

Hope this helps.   :sleep-040:


----------



## John H (Jun 25, 2012)

We have  a double and , although not cheap, it really does make a difference. We have a fixed bed and so don't have to roll it up every day but if you did it does take up quite a bit of room, so it all depends on the layout of your van.


----------



## wattsy280 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback, I think we need to go and see one in 'real life' but as we live in rural Aberdeenshire and have 2 small children and run our own business, this could be akin to an army manouvre!!

Thanks again


----------



## al n sal (Jun 25, 2012)

we cut one up and fitted it into the third berth seats/beds, so we could save space, really comfy....still yet to fit to the other ones, but will do. after all its on the to do list:hammer:


----------



## Beemer (Jun 25, 2012)

We have one that we use on top of the 'lumpy' seat cushions and it makes all the difference, which means a comfy nights sleep.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 26, 2012)

Memory foam? could this be inserted into my head? :lol-053:


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jun 26, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Memory foam? could this be inserted into my head? :lol-053:



Absolutely not, the wood is too dense!!


----------



## Mad Manx (Jun 26, 2012)

I have memory foam mattress that I bought off Ebay and cut up to size. 
I  love it I now get a better night sleep in my bus than i do at home :dnd:
but that could be down to the bottle of wine i usualy have out their :cheers:


----------



## Minisorella (Jun 26, 2012)

Ours makes a huge difference!  Our rear lounge makes into a superking bed, so the topper is pretty big but we fold it in half, roll it up as tight as we can and secure it with a couple of shortened suitcase luggage straps. The straps make good 'handles' too, so we can swing it up in the luton for storage. Despite the size and weight, it's one piece of kit we honestly wouldn't be without. Good night's sleep... priceless


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jun 26, 2012)

Minisorella said:


> Ours makes a huge difference!  Our rear lounge makes into a superking bed, so the topper is pretty big but we fold it in half, roll it up as tight as we can and secure it with a couple of shortened suitcase luggage straps. The straps make good 'handles' too, so we can swing it up in the luton for storage. Despite the size and weight, it's one piece of kit we honestly wouldn't be without. Good night's sleep... priceless



Being civilised and only the two of us, we have a fixed bed at the back, but a 2" memory foam topper removes the one join we have to sleep on.

Luxury, pure luxury!! wouldn't be without it, but air it out before using as ours has a slight whiff that vanished after being on the line for a few hours.:sleep-027:

Also, if you wet the bed, it will absorb before hitting the main mattress!!

I mean wetting the bedding by spilling a drink!!:danger:


----------



## Viktor (Jun 26, 2012)

I use the Duvalay myself too...and I wouldn't be without it either.  They are a bit on the bulky side to store but worth the inconvenience.  I have mine in the custom bag along with a memory foam pillow from Raskelf and a standard soft pillow from Primark.

Here is the space required to store just one (in my case this is the summer tog version) and I would carry two of these in the back of the van.


----------



## GeoffB (Jun 26, 2012)

We have a roof bed topper made by Comfort Pet Supplies of Chesterfield, excellent quality and service.  Raskelf toppers don't fit our VW, although we have their memory foam pillows.  This is the link to the Comfort lower bed topper, they will make toppers to order as well -

VW California Memory Foam Mattress Topper Camper Van T5 T4 T3 T25 Roof Westfalia | eBay

It makes an amazing difference!


----------



## fishy & Nina (Jun 26, 2012)

hdeagle said:


> Hi
> Have just started using Rakself Duvalay. They are a mattress topper and duvet all in one cover which makes it like a sleeping bag but open down one side. They are normally singles but you can get a cover which allows you to put two together to make it a double.
> Have not used it on top of lumpy cushions only on a foam mattress, but it is certainly better than just the mattress on its own.
> It's worth having a look at them, they are usually available at the main motorhome shows and I know that Brownhills keep them.
> ...



Raskelf also have their own website.

We have used a double topper for a number of years now and found it to be excellent.  We did try a cheaper option before the Raskelf but didn't find it as comfortable - that could be our old bones though!


----------



## wattsy280 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for all your replies, will have to look at getting one for sure now!!
Interested in the pet bed company, a local company has some holiday pods and they have mattresses for them made by a similar pet company.

Liz


----------



## theteapackets (Jun 26, 2012)

Bigpeetee said:


> Also, if you wet the bed, it will absorb before hitting the main mattress!!



I did wonder where the 'pee' in 'bigpeetee' came from :lol-053:


----------



## isle of skye (Jun 26, 2012)

*Me too*

I have a memory foam topper and agree with every one else it makes for a much bettet nights sleep. We sleep in the overhead cab bed so leave it ip all the time hense no storage problems but i quess you could fold one on top of seats maybe hold in place with a tucked in throw and it would keep clean and make the seat more comfy when traveling. Definately worth buying but shop around they all over the place now and at very good prices especially some of the bargain discount stores.


----------



## canalwheeler (Jun 26, 2012)

I had a memory foam mattress, but I forgot it.

Tone


----------



## katee (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes, Memory foam is the way to go. We have a rear French Bed in our van. The original mattress is quite firm, so we topped it off with 2 inch of Memory foam. We ordered ours from the same company we get all our memory foam mattresses from. No, we do not wear them out, it is just that in our last holiday home we had four singles, and one king size in our current home. I drew a diagram with sizes, for the company to cut to. It arrived and fitted perfectly, complete with a Coolmax cover.
Have a look at the website.
Memory foam mattresses from Snug Mattress, Double & King size memory foam mattress
And No, I am not connected to the company. They are a good price and use British foam.


----------



## henrryedson (Oct 18, 2012)

I had gone through the post, Now-a-days, Many companies introducing latest and fashionable memory foam mattress in various prices ranges. Generally, Memory foam is polyurethane with additional chemicals increasing its viscosity and density. What are the branded and latest price details of memory foam mattress ? 



cheap memory foam mattresses
memory foam toppers beds


----------



## Package (Oct 18, 2012)

*Memory foam mattress*

I've removed our hard lumpy double mattress replacing it with a full memory foam mattress. Its heavier and can be difficult to move around but when left in its place in the bed above the cab its a massive improvement for a good nights sleep:sleep-027::sleep-027:


----------



## jennyp19 (Oct 18, 2012)

If you are a heavyweight be careful of a full memory foam mattress - you could find that as it moulds to you it is difficult to move or turn over in bed.  Lovely & snug, but as I said difficult to move once you have been in bed a while especially if you have restricted movement/pain in any joints.


----------



## carol (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi I cut an old one down to fit my van and it's made a real difference.  It was only about 4 cms deep but much denser than my new one which is much deeper - something to bear in mind when thinking about space.


----------



## thegoodlookingbloke (Oct 18, 2012)

*Latex*

Hi, have you thought about a Latex topper, Memory foam bounces back a lot of heat to you, I tried it and had to abort mission. The latex is a bit more expensive but cooler than the Memory foam. :dog:


----------



## Polly (Oct 18, 2012)

Hia

I bought mine a few years ago maybe 2 or 3 from Netto when it was around 

no lumps or bumps for me 

I make the bed up each evening but will not miss putting my topper on lovely and comfy


----------



## henrryedson (Oct 25, 2012)

Generally, Memory foam is polyurethane with additional chemicals increasing its viscosity and density. Faster speed of recovery of a foam to its original shape after a weight is removed is sometimes claimed as an advantage by memory-foam mattress producers. Good quality memory foam mattresses distribute body weight evenly, like having billions of little springs supporting us. Are there any tips available for choosing the best memory foam mattress with affordable prices ?

Baby Bedding Bundle
Luxury Bedding


----------

